# Netflix and CBS extend streaming deal, add CSI: NY and other shows



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Netflix and CBS extend streaming deal, add CSI: NY and other shows

CBS has just let the ink dry on a contract extending its streaming deal with Netflix, and in addition to keeping existing content, the duo is adding a handful of new TV shows. While L.A. Complex and The 4400 are now slated for online viewing, only the freshly-added CSI: NY is ready to stream.

Mum's the word on exactly how long this agreement will last, but if previous pacts are any indication, shows like Twin Peaks and The Twilight Zone will be streaming for at least another two years. If you're waiting for the new programs to hit the service, there's a whole mess of Star Trek to keep you busy in the meantime.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

any idea when or if they going to add The Good Wife?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

^^^^

A great site to check such things is: http://www.canistream.it/

It will tell you who has it for streaming currently as well as for DVD rental.

You can also set a reminder for when and if it becomes available on your service of choice.


----------

